# Bild in Blau einfärben..



## BigChicken (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Ich weiss das das bestimmt recht einfach geht, aber ich kenne mich noch net so wirklich mit Photoshop aus  !!

Also ich hab eine Farb-Foto gegeben (jpg) und möchte es in Blau einfärben, also so wie Bild von der Band "Evanescence".






Wie macht man so einen Effekt?

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe...

André


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Juni 2003)

Hi,

das kannst du über "Farbton/Sättigung" machen, indem du dort das Kästchen
"Färben" anklickst und dann die Farbe einstellst.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BigChicken (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Danke schonmal... aber damit ereiche ich irgendwie net den Effekt den ich haben wollte.. das Bild wird zwar blau, aber sieht im Endeffekt nicht so aus wie der Effekt der bei dem "Evanescence"-Bild gemacht wurde. 
Hab auch schon versucht das Bild vorher zuerst in Graustufen zu konvertieren, aber hilft auch net viel weiter...
Gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Gruß,
          André


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Juni 2003)

Kontrast erhöhen, bis es Dir gefällt.
Oder die Ebene duplizieren, Gaußscher Weichzeichner mit dem Wert
von 2 drüber jagen und den Ebenen Modus auf "Ineinanderkopieren",
Deckkraft auf 50%


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Juni 2003)

Testbild:

Graustufenbild
Quadroplex (Blautöne)
Ebene Blau darüber (Ebenmodus Farbton)


----------



## fasty (27. Juni 2003)

Wie wärs hiermit ?

Ein wenig an der Kurve gedreht und eine blaue Ebene zum einfärben.

Wenn du willst schick ich dir mal die psd.


----------



## pReya (28. Juni 2003)

So, mal meine Version, hab mit Gradioationskurve im baleun Kanal rumgespielt und blau gefärbt, die haut ahbe ich mit dem abwedeler noch heller gemacht


----------



## BigChicken (28. Juni 2003)

Hallo!!

Vielen Dank... das sieht ja alles schon super aus ;o)!

@ fasty:
Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mir die psd Datei schickst.. ;o)!

Aber ich sehen schon das man ja den besten Effekt erziehlt, wenn man das Foto schon beim machen richtig ausleuchtet, so dass net so viele dunkle und helle Zonen im Gesicht sind.

Gruß,
        André


----------

